# New 21 Rs Owner



## Allan (Dec 8, 2007)

I just picked up my new 21RS at Lakeshore RV and as I was told by others in the group the price was right and the support was excellent. Thanks to Lakeshore and the help I got from this web site.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to say you picked a great unit ....... Congrats!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Allan 
Congrats and welcome


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent! You'll be able to break it in this spring! Congrats! You're in Southern NH aren't you?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep, it's REAL hard to beat Lakeshore. Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers.

Bill


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and a great TT you have chosen.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new 21rs! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats! We love our 21RS.







Time to hit Campingworld and drop a chunk of change!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats! You are going to LOVE your 21Rs. We love ours!
Now go camping and start the mods!
Chabbie1


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the site.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy your new TT

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Allan!!!

Does this mean you're home already (safe & sound?)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome back
I have bought my last two Outbacks from Lakeshore but had them delivered maybe my next one I will actually drive out to pick it up.

Good Luck with it

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Welcome back
> I have bought my last two Outbacks from Lakeshore but had them delivered maybe my next one I will actually drive out to pick it up.
> 
> Good Luck with it
> ...


Telling us you're in the market?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

ALWAYS

I've had a mild case of fiver fever since I got the Dodge in May.

John


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the group


----------



## Allan (Dec 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations, Allan!!!
> 
> Does this mean you're home already (safe & sound?)


Yes, I got home last night but I had sent the previous e-mail from Michigan. All is well and I am parking it today for the winter. The trip was long but Lake Shores made the purchase easy.

Allan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

